# Hopedale, LA



## Reelnauti (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a couple of pictures I want to post up here if any of you guys ever think about going down to Louisiana to fish. Here are pictures from a trip out of Hopedale, LA less than a week ago. The trout have finally started making their transition and the fishing has been pretty good. The left side of the table is what I kept and the right side is my dad's catch. The columns from left to right are 13-14", 14-16", 16-18.5". The biggest caught was just at 20." All out of Hobie PAs.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*Great catch*

way to go guy's good catch


----------

